# مهم جدا ( الرمال السوداء ) فى مصر



## محمود حسانين (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم أرد الحصول على معلومات عن الرمال السوداء ولو أمكن أحصل على مشروع التخرج بجامعة الأزهر لعام 2003 2004 أظنه بهذا العنوان


----------



## حمادة راس (25 مايو 2007)

اخى الرمال السوداء موجوده فى اماكن كثيره فى مصر اهمها شاطىء رشيد وكذلك سفاجه وهناك شركه شركه كبيره تعمل فى استخراجها من منطقه رشيد اذب هناك وسوف يساعدوك وشكرا


----------



## محمود حسانين (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الحبيب علمت أن مشروع تخرج قد تم فى جامعة الأزهر بهذا العنوان فإن كنت تعلم أى أحد من تلك الدفعة يكون جزاك الله


----------



## ragyafwallah (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
حضرتك ممكن تزور جامعة الازهر قسم التعدين والبترول شعبة المناجم والفلزات وان شاء الله ممكن تصور المشروع


----------

